# Brainfuck



## Showtek192 (28. November 2011)

Kann einer von euch die Programier sprache Brainfuck


----------



## Ahab (28. November 2011)

Ach du grüne Neune! Der Wiki-Artikel könnte ja fast aus Stupipedia stammen.  

Nein ich höre zum ersten mal davon, aber mich würde brennend interessieren, in welchem Zusammenhang du dich damit beschäftigst!  Das klingt alles echt abgefahren.  Ich denke auch, ein paar Zeilen mehr wären hier schon angebracht.


----------



## Showtek192 (29. November 2011)

ach so ja also ich mache grade zur zeit eine schule zum Ita ja und ich wollte mich mal drüber informieren und ich dachte mir halt hier in 
diesem forum ist das eig ganz angebracht.
Also das einzige womit ich mich momentan richtig gut schon auskenne ist free pascal das ist zwar super gammel aber ich behersche es ganz gut 
muss ich sagen 

 ++++++++[>++++++++<-]>[-<++>]<-----     schreibt die Zahl 123 in die erste Zelle  >[-]++++++++[>[-]<[->+<]>-]<<<<<<<<<    löschen der nächsten Zellen  [->+<]>[>+<-<+>]>[>>>>>[->+<]>+<<<<<    der eigentliche Code  ++++++++++<[->>+<-[>>>]>[[<+>-]>+>>]  <<<<<]>[-]>[-<<+>>]>[-<<+>>]<<]>>>>>  [<<<<+++++++[-<+++++++>]<-[<+>-]<.[-  ]>>>>>>[-<+>]<-]<<<<<<<

ich mein klar sowas kann man lesen aber man kommt da so nicht hinter und das ist es was ich will ich will es irgendwie lerne weil es cool klingt


----------



## Zappzarrap (30. November 2011)

Na ja ich würde Brainfuck nicht als Programmiersprache bezeichnen mit der man wirklich ernsthafte 
Projekte realiesiert. Wenn du eine Sprache lernen willst die dir auch was bringt, nimm C oder Java
oder C# oder C++ oder Python oder javascript oder Actionscript oder oder oder  Brainfuck wird
glaub ich als "esoterische Programmiersprache" bezeichnet, genau wie

Piet


----------



## Jimini (30. November 2011)

Jau, Brainfuck wird zu den esoterischen Programmiersprachen gezählt, siehe auch Esoterische Programmiersprache
Meine Favoriten sind übrigens Whitespace (viel Spaß beim Dokumentieren!) und Shakespeare Programming Language.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bauer87 (4. Dezember 2011)

Brainfuck ist total pseudo. Wenn schon affig, dann richtig: Da ist Ook! dann erste Wahl.


----------



## Ahab (4. Dezember 2011)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Brainfuck ist total pseudo. Wenn schon affig, dann richtig: Da ist Ook! dann erste Wahl.


 
Alter! Das soll Turing-vollständig sein???  Ook. Ook. Ook?  Wie geil.


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich dachte erst, das sei Spam.
Jetzt bin ich mir gewiss.
.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------

